
Apple and Google to replace GM and Citigroup on Dow Jones? - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/03/10/apple-and-google-to-replace-gm-and-citigroup-on-dow-jones/
======
Oxryly
Another reason why the Dow index history is meaningless. Not only does past
performance not correlate to future performance, but past performance is a
measurement of a completely different animal.

------
vaksel
about damn time

